# 1957 Case 320 Backhoe Loader



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

After scouring the internet for a few years and doing plenty of humming and hawing as to what kind of value there would be in actually getting one of these things, I dug in a little deeper ( pardon the pun)
Looking at all the over priced, hard looking gear that was out there for sale, I decided to put an ad up myself and look for something local that I could go and fetch myself. I think I got lucky! A gentleman, not far from me, has his fathers old Case 320 and contacted me in regards to it's availability. His father tinkered with it a bit and pretty much rebuilt a lot of it over the 10 years he had it. Runs great, operates without a hitch (so far) and there's not a leak on it to be found. 







It's not very big, something I can haul myself. I'm hoping to push back some of the forest around here, and prepare some ground for the new Equipment Shed / Workshop****. I'm also keen to get some proper trails pushed out to the back of my property as well. If I can build a decent road out the back, I can haul all sorts of firewood home and build some ski trails and do a bit of sledding back there!
Weather permitting, I'm heading out on Tuesday to pick it up!

****Ok, maybe it'll be a lean too that I can park a tractor under!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Well..well looks like the Easter Bunny came early Bill. 

BIG Congrats on nice find :thumbsup: no doubt she'll have good home w/TLC...looking forward to some action pics.

PS...if you decide you don't want her just park beside the road and I'll rmove her at no cost.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to the Case club


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

there is a 320 two towns south of me, engine locked up but most everything is there, tried to get him to sell it to me but he refused


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the more I look at your photo, it looks like a 530, but it is smaller


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow great find pogo. I'm looking for the same idea. Hope I'm as lukey. Lots of junk in our neck of the woods or way over priced.
Congrats


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Did someone say something about the Easter Bunny? Maybe Easter Barny!!
I went and fetched my Case today! Home safe and sound.









Now to poke around a little before the weather gets bad again!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Staring at complete picture for few mins. indeed it belongs on your home stead....like it saying I finally made it home and will never wonder.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The weather is a little better, between the rain showers that is, so I took the Case out and put it through a bit of a trial. Seems to work real fine! Pretty happy about that, although I sure need some practice!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

pogobill said:


> The weather is a little better, between the rain showers that is, so I took the Case out and put it through a bit of a trial. Seems to work real fine! Pretty happy about that, although I sure need some practice!


It'll come back to you! This is real operatin' right there, Authentic back hoe operatin' No joy stick controls or push buttons to be had. Diesel right in the ole teeth! You got rain? There's hope then because it's been snowing here all day and will be snowing every day the rest of the week............. :doubledev#[email protected]$::doubledev#[email protected]$:unchin:........ I think that should outta cover it!


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Great find pogobill. Some guys just seem to have all the luck.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure how lucky!! Found a couple of weepy hose fittings, but not much to cause immediate concern. The power steering is hooped, I think it's the pump. For now I have disconnected the steering cylinder ram from the axle bracket so that the Ram can come and go as it pleases, and the steering is now NOT powered, but the tractor is much more maneuverable. Now just a few more months for the snow to go, the rains to end and the ground to dry up a little and we can get to work!!


----------



## travlinman65 (5 mo ago)

Beautiful machine... I own a 320.. kinda stole it. Can you send me goid pics of how the backhoe attachs? I'm missing the brackets and seat to the back hoe that came with mine so I need to build them. Would love to build them to factory. [email protected]
Id appreciate any pics you would be willing to send me
Thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll see what I can do. The only thing is, my backhoe attachment is a John Deere 70 unit! Should be pretty much the same.


----------

